# educational evaluation question



## zykilo1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I obtained my EIT from Maryland with about 4 years engineering company experiences. My undergraduate school is not ABET and majored in construction management. My graduated school is ABET majored in engineering. I searched online about educational evaluation. I have to do an evaluation on my undergraduate study to obtain sit for PE exam.  I also can use my graduate degree to waive the evaluation, but instead of 3 years work experiences, I need 4 years experiences. Is this true? Or is there any state board will waive the evaluation of my situation? I am in FL


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 11, 2019)

zykilo1 said:


> I obtained my EIT from Maryland with about 4 years engineering company experiences. My undergraduate school is not ABET and majored in construction management. My graduated school is ABET majored in engineering. I searched online about educational evaluation. I have to do an evaluation on my undergraduate study to obtain sit for PE exam.  I also can use my graduate degree to waive the evaluation, but instead of 3 years work experiences, I need 4 years experiences. Is this true? Or is there any state board will waive the evaluation of my situation? I am in FL


It depends on every state board. For example, IL requires 4 years experience for an ABET degree but without that they need you to have 8 years. And your can reduce 1 year of experience of each graduate degree. 

I am not aware of a state where a non ABET degree is treated equivalent to an ABET degree. You always need more experience in that case. I would recommend getting the credential evaluation done. It is a one time effort but it will give you flexibility to transfer your license to a different state, in the future, if needed.


----------

